# Jba shortys and catted mids,installation



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Just finished installing jba shorty headers and jba catted mid pipes, decided to post and report what I discovered, and to provide my experience , for those contemplating installing jba shortys, I couldn't find any real answers regarding this job no where on the net. first off, I decided to do shortys after coming across a good used S.S set on ebay for $200,I couldn't see paying $500 plus dollars for them new considering may be worth only 20 extra horses along with catted mid pipes. I had to purchase the catted mids from Maryland Speed(awesome people!) for like $470 shipped, my 2005 gto has sap exhaust, which I plan to leave alone at least for now. The stock exhaust had a nice throaty sound to it but could only be heard when I stomped on it, after shortys and mids it sounds downright nasty at part throttle and serious at full throttle, I was surprised at how much better the mids pipes fit compared to stock mids probly gained at least 1 inch more ground clearance, the goat feels torqueier at low/mid range ,don't know about top end, re used stock gaskets, bolts, plug wires,#6 wire needs trimming, please feel to ask any questions, about installation. Thanks, Joe *


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Merry Christmas.  Good deal but wow the mids really drove up the cost. I did my mids/exhaust all the way to the tips for around $550. The shorties are really easy to install and do provide a HP bump although it's up high and LTs have a broader and lower torque band.*


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, couldn't find catted jba mids any cheaper, did you say shortys boost top end power?, compared to long tubes? By how much? But I do think there was a small performance gain , my goat spanked my coworkers 2007 shelby gt! Twice (He was sure surprised, HA HA)


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow heck of a deal paid $638.63 for my JBA shortys new that's with the $100 for the ceramic coating. Took me a buddy about 4 hours. If you have a good Dyno shop in your area that's the next thing you need to do. It will make a world of different and get all the performance out of those headers. My 04 just with the headers and a Loud Mouth II exhaust with X pipe. Put out 338 HP. The X pipe did quiet it down allot. So if you like the throaty sound don't do the X pipe..


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Thanks, FNG69 for your positive input! If my math is correct you Goat picked up about 45 H.P. at the crank! 350 +45 =395 crank H.P. -17% drivetrain loss =338 RWHP. WOW!!!! ( with shortys and mid/cat back + tune) what was your baseline Horsepower? all I ever see is negative feedback about JBA shorty headers, its nice to hear something positive for a change! Thanks! *


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

The Initial tune was 308 HP. After the tweaking he pulled another 20 horses out of it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Whenever RWHP is talked about it usually ignores the entire horsepower curve to just concentrate on peak HP at a high RPM. I like to look at the torque band, how wide it carries it and at what RPM that band occurs. It is very important. Torque shows your acceleration. You can have your HP climb but if the torque is dropping you're losing that acceleration.


----------

